# Passed NREMT yesterday, but don't think I'm employable...



## Amoeba (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey everyone, this is my first post, but I've been lurking on the forum for a while. I just logged on to the nremt website and saw that I passed, so I'm pretty excited!

However, I don't think I will be hired by a BLS company. Here's my background:

I'm 19, almost 20, and I have two traffic tickets on my record. One is a speeding ticket from over a year ago, the other is a following-too-close ticket from this June. Both happened in Oregon, so I was unable to go to traffic school to have points removed. I definitely learned my lesson from this experience, (I now drive like a Saint), so in my case the system works! Also, on top of my age, and my record, I live in the Bay Area, which from what I've heard is over saturated with basics.

Anyway, I have a lot stacking up against me. However, I am passionate about getting into this field (healthcare in general or EMS) and helping others and my community. So here are my questions:

1) Is there anything I can do in the short term to mitigate the spots on my record?

or 

2) Assuming I can't get hired, what can I do to stay active in this field (a non-driving job, volunteering) until I turn 21 and become more insurable? If anyone is from the Bay Area and knows of specifics things that would be great.

Thank you for reading my post and your replies!


----------



## Cohn (Dec 1, 2010)

Amoeba said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post, but I've been lurking on the forum for a while. I just logged on to the nremt website and saw that I passed, so I'm pretty excited!
> 
> However, I don't think I will be hired by a BLS company. Here's my background:
> 
> ...




If you are waiting to be a medic try getting into other things such as HazMat or firefighting... ect.

Make yourself more qualified then the next person who is just a EMT


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 1, 2010)

Go to Medic School
Become a First Aid/CPR/AED Instructor, teach classes
See if your local Red Cross chapter has any First Aid Station events


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 1, 2010)

Nothing you can do but be honest and hope for the best.


As far as non-driving jobs, get a job in a hospital or clinic or amusement park, etc etc.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 1, 2010)

If you live in the Bay Area, Great America and Raging Waters hires EMTs, but both are seasonal I believe.


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wait, can you not work on the truck if you have speeding tickets?


----------



## brentoli (Dec 7, 2010)

Blessed187 said:


> Wait, can you not work on the truck if you have speeding tickets?



In some instances. Depends on your insurablity. Many places are hesitant to hire an EMT-B that can't drive for a few reasons.

The biggest one being if your a P you can always work the back no matter the type of call. Not much room out there for a Basic who cant drive.


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 7, 2010)

brentoli said:


> In some instances. Depends on your insurablity. Many places are hesitant to hire an EMT-B that can't drive for a few reasons.
> 
> The biggest one being if your a P you can always work the back no matter the type of call. Not much room out there for a Basic who cant drive.



Why would having speeding tickets make be unable to drive for a company? Is that a rule, that you can't have any traffic tickets? Seems pretty dumb to me.


----------



## brentoli (Dec 8, 2010)

What happens when you get tickets?

Your car insurance goes up.


Same thing for an EMS company (or any buisness for that matter) they will send your info off to their insurance company when you apply. 

When I did hiring we had a point scale, compare your driving record to a chart they gave us to compare applicants to (not to be confused with BMV points). 
As an example lets say you had a clean record and were over 21, thats 0 points, automatic hire. 
Lets say you have 1 speeding ticket and 1 at fault accident. That would be a grey zone, sent your info to the risk management guy to see if he will underwrite you or not.
Finally say a speeding ticket. 2 at fault accidents, and 1 no fault accident (just an example, I don't remember the chart) thats a black zone, don't even waste the agents time, put the application in file 13.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 8, 2010)

Blessed187 said:


> Why would having speeding tickets make be unable to drive for a company? Is that a rule, that you can't have any traffic tickets? Seems pretty dumb to me.



If you have a list of EMTs with perfect driving records, and then a few EMTs that have several tickets and if you hire them it means you'll have to pay more on your insurance premium... who would you hire. These days with the overabundance of EMT-Bs, especially ones with no experience, having a bad driving record can kill your chances of getting a job on a truck if you're just a basic


----------



## djm0219 (Dec 8, 2010)

Blessed187 said:


> Why would having speeding tickets make be unable to drive for a company? Is that a rule, that you can't have any traffic tickets? Seems pretty dumb to me.



Not dumb at all. Driving responsibly is pretty darn important when you have patients and having speeding tickets shows that a person doesn't always follow the law. Not to mention the increased insurance which has already been mentioned.


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If you have a list of EMTs with perfect driving records, and then a few EMTs that have several tickets and if you hire them it means you'll have to pay more on your insurance premium... who would you hire. These days with the overabundance of EMT-Bs, especially ones with no experience, having a bad driving record can kill your chances of getting a job on a truck if you're just a basic



What about being fresh out of medic school? I don't plan on going out and looking for a job as just a EMT-B. I'm still figuring out if I want to take EMT-I after B or try to get into the paramedic program after my Basic course. If they go off driving record, I'm screwed.. plan and simple. I've never been in an accident nor do I have any serious violations. All my tickets are because of speeding. I tend to go around the stupid people rather then be stuck in the back. I am a very defensive driver, but thats neither here nor there. 

Hopefully my skills will shine through all the speeding tickets. You know I understand insurence rates but I always thought I would be good on the truck cause I have never been in an accident and I can get anywhere real fast! lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 8, 2010)

As a medic you're more likely to find someone who might hire you only as attendent. But safe driving is important, and perhaps the most dangerous thing we do OS also the thing we do the most. Which is driving. So they are not going to want to take risks on someone with a bad driving record.at least if Youre ever going to be expected to drive. 





Blessed187 said:


> What about being fresh out of medic school? I don't plan on going out and looking for a job as just a EMT-B. I'm still figuring out if I want to take EMT-I after B or try to get into the paramedic program after my Basic course. If they go off driving record, I'm screwed.. plan and simple. I've never been in an accident nor do I have any serious violations. All my tickets are because of speeding. I tend to go around the stupid people rather then be stuck in the back. I am a very defensive driver, but thats neither here nor there.
> 
> Hopefully my skills will shine through all the speeding tickets. You know I understand insurence rates but I always thought I would be good on the truck cause I have never been in an accident and I can get anywhere real fast! lol


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 8, 2010)

djm0219 said:


> Not dumb at all. Driving responsibly is pretty darn important when you have patients and having speeding tickets shows that a person doesn't always follow the law. Not to mention the increased insurance which has already been mentioned.



Yeah over and over again, thx for bringing it up again. I think one correct answer was enough to answer my question.


----------

